# Civilization 2 with OS X



## gollum84 (Mar 14, 2004)

The only game in the Civilization series that I really enjoy is the second one and I used to play it all the time on my iMac running OS 9.  It ran perfectly on the iMac, but since I installed it on my PowerMac G4, it unexpectedly quits at random spots during game play.  My only solution so far is to save the game every 5 minutes or so and hope for the best, but I'm getting sick of doing that all the time.  I play the game in the Classic environment and my current operating system is 10.2.8.  Are there any quick fixes I can do in order to get the game to work properly?


----------



## a_iver (Mar 14, 2004)

Yeah, that was a fun game. The memories... staying up until two in the morning with my sister or until my dad came down and yelled at us. Good stuff. Well I don't know of any fixes, but honestly I'm not that educated in Classic. Does it the game run the same way when you boot from  OS 9?


----------



## gollum84 (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm not sure if I can boot from OS 9.  I have gone to the system preferences and to the start up disk but all I am able to click on is "Mac OS X, 10.2.8 on Macintosh HD" or "Network Startup".  I don't think my computer can do a dual boot.  It sounds stupid and I don't know why but my G4 can't do it for some reason.  My computer is a 1 GHz Power Mac G4 (FW 800).  On my iMac I could choose whatever startup disk I wanted, be it a Zip disc or CD, but this G4 I have only lets me boot in OS X.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2004)

The newer G4's will not boot in OS 9. But you have Classic just for those oldie but goodie programs. 

It could be a memory thing. With classic started, go to the main icon on your hard drive of the game. Click once on it, then go to the file menu>Get Info. Under memory see if you can change the preferred memory. 

It has been a while since I used Classic, so I am not sure if you can change the memory settings.


----------



## Lyra (Mar 18, 2004)

Clan MacGaming had Civ II as only partially compatible with OSX: I could never get it to run and I had to move on to Civ III, which is no subsitute. So if you can't boot into OS9 looks like it'll have to remain a fond memory.

I miss Settlers, too!


----------



## gollum84 (Mar 18, 2004)

I bought Civilization 3 last year and I hate it.  I guess I'll just have to play it on my iMac instead of using my G4.


----------

